# Police Profit From Marijuana Arrests In U S



## burnin1 (Nov 5, 2016)

*Police Profit From Marijuana Arrests In U S *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NOGD3kUUvc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NOGD3kUUvc[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NOGD3kUUvc



Cannabis Jack

"Driven By Drug War Incentives, Cops Target Pot Smokers, Brush Off Victims Of Violent Crime"

Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2016)

The Punks target pot smokers because they are laid back and an easy target. Bunch of cowards dont want to target real criminals because THEY are dangerous and might shoot their ***. So they pick on ppl who are more passive and not strung out on chemicals.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 11, 2016)

make me sick


----------



## yarddog (Nov 11, 2016)

they get picked on as a child and then they grow up to hide behind the collective power of the badge. barney fife wanna be losers


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey Dog,,dont talk crap about my Buddy Barney. He was an awesome cop,,and a killer. One bullet is all he needed.  :rofl:


----------



## yarddog (Nov 11, 2016)

hopper i love barney, but he was also a d bag. the only power he carried was that badge. now ole Andy, he could talk anyone some smarts. lol


----------



## Budlight (Nov 11, 2016)

yarddog said:


> they get picked on as a child and then they grow up to hide behind the collective power of the badge. barney fife wanna be losers
> 
> 
> That is 100% true Dog I couldn't have said it better myself


----------

